# Finally the most usefull Crypto Currency



## dorsetknob (Jul 12, 2021)

South Korean uni installs lavatory that pays out when you spend a penny​Eco-friendly convenience repays deposits using world's first craptocurrency
News Story here








						South Korean uni installs lavatory that pays out when you spend a penny
					

Eco-friendly convenience repays deposits using world's first craptocurrency




					www.theregister.com
				




Excuse the pun   >>>  i'm Logging out  "what no loo roll"


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah, but they need to implement PoW or Proof of Poop, otherwise what is to stop idiots from throwing something else in & get credit for crap?


----------

